

Ask HN:  What do you know about the Non-Disclosure Agreement?? - keltecp11
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/16875061/The-Risks-and-Current-Position-Of-The-Non-Disclosure-Agreement

======
hapless
Does anyone have a real link? i.e. not flash

------
keltecp11
This is the rough draft of my final paper for a risk and the law class I am
taking. I have already done extensive research - including interviews with
investors, attorneys, and entrepreneurs. I have used several quotes from
Hacker News already and I would love any feedback, thoughts, questions, etc...

Thanks,

-P

~~~
iuyhgbn
Sure, can you sign my NDA before we discuss it?

